# Gionee Elife E7 boasts most sensitive 16MP camera, 2.5GHz Snapdragon 800



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 29, 2013)

Gionee isn't exactly a name that you'd come across in the Western market every day, but this time, the Chinese company has big global ambitions. The latest proof is its Elife E7, a 5.5-inch 1080p Android phone that boasts two titles: it's the first known phone featuring the 2.5GHz flavor of Qualcomm's Snapdragon 800 chip (MSM8974AC); plus it has the most sensitive 16-megapixel camera, courtesy of its Largan M8 lens (though the aperture is still unknown) and 1/2.3-inch sensor with large 1.34µm pixels. Compared to the competition, Gionee believes this particular OmniVision sensor has the best balance between resolution and pixel size, and the phone maker even went as far as claiming this already beats the 1.12µm, 16-megapixel counterpart on the yet-to-be-announced Galaxy S 5. Of course, we'll believe it when we get to properly test the E7's camera ourselves.




The fun doesn't stop there. The E7 also packs a three-mic system for better voice quality, as well as an 8-megapixel front-facing camera, which has the same 1.4µm sensor as the iPhone 5's main camera. As for the lovely LTPS display by JDI, you'll find a layer of Gorilla Glass 3 on top of it and its 2.33mm bezel. Amongst the other common goodies like NFC, barometer plus WiFi Display, the phone also features a power-saving "Sensor Hub" co-processor to react to voice command, screen taps and screen gestures when the phone is on standby -- which is not dissimilar to iPhone 5s and Moto X's implementation. Alas, there's no microSD expansion here, and only time will tell how well the 2,500mAh battery performs -- we were expecting somewhere closer to 3,000mAh for this flagship device.

SOURCE:Gionee Elife E7 boasts most sensitive 16MP camera, 2.5GHz Snapdragon 800

Comments: Guys tech specs show that this Chinese brand is all set to beat S5.What are your opinions?


----------



## manuvaidya (Dec 2, 2013)

2500mAh is too less i feel.
With the Mediatek's kernel being opensourced, i am inclining towards their Octacore... it should bring back the life many Chinese brands & stand up against Qualcomm atleast for sometime in the near future...
Hope the time will tell who wins over whom !


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 2, 2013)

excellent specs. but i suspect battery will suck.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 2, 2013)

Why don't they increase the battery capacity.  Specs looks good.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 3, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Why don't they increase the battery capacity.  Specs looks good.



It's a Chinese company in early stages.Only Note 3 can solve your battery concern.
 Elsewhere it's a good idea to keep a portable charger.

I have 10000 mAH battery case from Mophie and it charges my 2 android and 1 iphone.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 3, 2013)

how do you pronouounce it ? "Jani" , "Jhonny" , "Jiyoniee" . ... ....


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 4, 2013)

last one looks little suitable


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 4, 2013)

well looks seem pleasing !


----------



## noob (Dec 4, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> well looks seem pleasing !



Looks like Lumia 720


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 4, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> how do you pronouounce it ? "Jani" , "Jhonny" , "Jiyoniee" . ... ....



Pronunciation : Jiyonee


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 4, 2013)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Pronunciation : Jiyonee


sounds like gujarati.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 5, 2013)

noob said:


> Looks like Lumia 720


not really ! more like Xperia Z


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Dec 5, 2013)

Always put pics in spoilers if you want to focus on the post. Pics too small to be posted as links btw



kunalgujarathi said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12826&d=1385733303
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12827&d=1385733385
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12828&d=1385733393
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12829&d=1385733432


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 7, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> sounds like gujarati.



Lol!
Chinese and Guju combo


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 7, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> not really ! more like Xperia Z



Front : Xperia Z
Back:  Lumia 720


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 7, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Always put pics in spoilers if you want to focus on the post. Pics too small to be posted as links btw



Ty
Will edit post.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Dec 7, 2013)

One of these days, I'm gonna take the plunge and try out some ultra-high-end lowish-cost phone like this from a lesser known brand. I want to see if it'll be worth it. My S3 is getting dated.


----------



## Superayush (Dec 7, 2013)

Santa Maria! said:


> One of these days, I'm gonna take the plunge and try out some ultra-high-end lowish-cost phone like this from a lesser known brand. I want to see if it'll be worth it. My S3 is getting dated.



Leap of faith  but gionee is good one I heard


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 7, 2013)

it always good to have competitors in the market...

better for consumers. stops [almost] monopoly.


----------

